# pump for basement slop sink



## mjay (Feb 2, 2006)

Currently have a pump that switches on with each thimble of water drained. looking for something more efficient.
Tanks:blink:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Check the float and be sure its free to float up. It might be hanging on something causing it to 'short cycle'.


----------

